
Ex-Admin Deletes All Customer Data and Wipes Servers of Dutch Hosting Provider - microphp
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/ex-admin-deletes-all-customer-data-and-wipes-servers-of-dutch-hosting-provider/
======
qubex
The BOfH strikes again ([http://bofh.bjash.com](http://bofh.bjash.com)).

